

Show HN – content management, built for developers - kelkes

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;contentpool.io&#x2F;<p>Content Management as a Service. Add CMS functionality to your web application by including a single script. 
Rich editing capabilities for the end user combined with powerful APIs and libraries for the developer. Focus on your application - we handle your content.
======
joenied
I like what i'm reading but I want a video to see how it functions. Makes me
leery this might not even be a product yet.

